# JKI will be closed from March 2nd to March 8th



## JBroida (Feb 19, 2013)

JAPANESE KNIFE IMPORTS WILL BE CLOSED FROM MARCH 2ND UNTIL MARCH 8TH

We are heading to New York to represent Gesshin Hide at the International Restaurant and Foodservice show.

We will re-open on March 8th at 11am and resume normal store hours.

All orders placed during this time will be shipped when we return to work on the 8th.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 19, 2013)

Are you gonna wear those awesome toe shoes again??? :jumpy:


----------



## JBroida (Feb 19, 2013)

you'll have to come and see for yourself


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm excited to bring my kimono with me again  ! 

Looking forward to seeing some of you from KKF!


----------



## JBroida (Mar 1, 2013)

A friendly reminder... We will be closed from March 2nd, reopening on March 8th. Click the link below for more info...
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/out-of-town


----------

